# Women only question - Menstrual related...



## Christi

Okay....I really have debated over asking but I'm not finding any answers trying to Google....so.....ewwww....here it goes:

Any changes with your menstrual cycles with thyroid disease? I am having a mini-period two weeks after my main cycle...and have been since August. This time....it is an extremely dark brown and disturbing. I also recently got over a yeast infection in which offer the course of those 2 weeks...was On two-2 day doses of a script my doctor ordered, 7 days on Monistat....and then a few days later...a one day dose of Monistat. I am hoping that this is related to my thyroid since they are operating on October 27th to remove the right side...and the thought of dealing separately with the other end...does not excite me....


----------



## joplin1975

Can't give ya the answer you are looking for, I assume, because I'm still on BC so my cycles aren't really natural and haven't been for a loooooooooong time (we're a child-free-by-choice couple).

BUT, I can tell you that I had my TT on a Monday, with my period to due that week on a Thursday and I did not have one. Assumed it was just a hormonal flux thing...

The following month, I also did not have one, but can confirm I was not and am not pregnant (thankyousweetbabyjesus), since I also had my RAI that week and had three blood tests to confirm my barren womb status pre-RAI.

And, coincidentally, I'm due for my period this week, but have had nothing yet. Weird, but as long as I'm not knocked up, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Christi

Giggle....well....with 4 children bearing my name, attitude and bubble butt....I am grateful I'm not preggo....but dang, I don't enjoy the every two week visitor. :0)


----------



## Octavia

Christi, I think your female problems may be related to your thyroid problems, but of course, none of us can say for sure. Ever since I had my thyroid removed earlier this year, my cycles have been every 15 to 20 days. It's very frustrating, and I'm hoping it corrects itself soon.


----------



## skimordiegirl

Yes, I am going through this too... since June actually. I will get a period and then go off and within a week back on. It's been frustrating!!! No answers really. The Dr. said I have a cyst on my ovary, but I don't think it's from that.


----------



## rockabette

Hello....

Well I was hyper with a toxic nodule (plus papillary carcinoma), AF was every 26 days without fail and lasted 3-5 days and was always light - heavy - light. I did have spotting after ovulation every month that would last until AF arrived. TSH was at 0.03.

However I had a hemithyroidectomy on 4 Oct (right side removed) and have since had AF visit. Extremely heavy as in 2 hourly visits to the ladies using super/maxi pads and tampons for the entire 4 days. TSH is now 3.7 and heading to hypo mode.

I have emailed my surgeon about this and will bring up with the endos next week. I dont think I can handle going through this every month.


----------



## Alicia123

MAYBE.....
When my periods were regular, I would occasionally spot (brown discharge/red sometimes) when I would ovulate. It is very common. Just a thought?

I am in my mid 30's and I miss periods...anyone else? It is very frusterating. I never know when to expect Aunt Flow.

Best of luck


----------



## ctob

I have two daughters who have this problem and one was diagnosed with polycistic ovary syndrome. The other is exhibiting the same symptoms and waiting until her appointment. One daughter is overweight but very muscular and fit and the other daughter is just right and lives a healthy lifestyle, the other not so much but both suffer similarly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycystic_ovary_syndrome

I saw in the article that hypothyroidism among other conditions will also cause it so might be a good idea to get it checked out.


----------



## Reporter

I recently had an irregular cycle. It was a couple of days late which that has never occured. Once it did begin it was normal. Stopped for a week and started again, lasting a week.

I certainly contribute it to my thyroid. Earlier in 2011 I'd had a full work-up at my gyno with hormone levels included. All was fine.

After the irregular cycle I followed up again and she performed a uterine biopsy just to be extra certain although she told me that based on my labs she was certain it was thyroid related.

Yeah, it was a weird dark brown....um, yeah.


----------



## SweetRevenge85

I had the right lobe of my thyroid and the middle part removed in september 2011 because of an undiagnosible nodule and I'm not sure if the surgery is the reason AF is visiting more ofte. AF came more frequently in the 2-3 monthe before I was operated. Maybe my levels were changing before the surgery, I don't know. Just an example... at the end of july (before surgery) I was on for a loooong 9 days, off for 3 days, then back on for 5days.  same thing happened in october (after surgery) on 8 days, off 5 days and on again for 5 days. november and part of december were normal, then after christmas I was on for 9 days, off for 4 days and on again for 6 days. It's really really annoying, not to mention frustrating both emotionally and sexually! lol
these out of whack periods are just one of many things that have been going on in my body.
I'm not scheduled to see my endo before may :sad0049: so I made an appointment to see my GP on feb 1st. I'll have him run some tests to make sure everything is running smoothly, although I don't think so. I seriously think something is up with my body! I can feel it... and it feels like crap! You know... It's like.. you just don't feel good and don't know why.

Do you guys have any suggestions as to the tests I should have my GP run? I know TSH, FT3 and FT4.


----------



## interpret77

Had my TT and I'm on the pill. Was supposed to have my first period last week post op and it didn't happen and no sign of it happening anytime soon. I'm not pregnant (thank GOD) and I'm with Joplin...as long as I'm not pregnant, I do not care if I never have one again!!!


----------



## susieintexas

I have an IUD and have not had a period from March of 2009- to the day of my TT. I have basically bled pretty much non-stop since my surgery. The gyno says it is because of my hormones being all out of whack. I think I am hypo right now but will find out for sure Tues. They even put me on an estrogen patch to stabilize the lining but I have bled through it too.


----------



## interpret77

I had my TT May 5, 2012 and I have only had one period since then and it was very light. I can tell when I'm ovulating because it FEELS like my period is going to start but then never does. Like every one else...as long as I'm not pregnant, WOOHOO!


----------



## Octavia

interpret77, I'm so jealous! I'm still cycling every 15 to 20 days, consistently since my TT a year and a half ago! Ugh!


----------



## Prairie Rose

I'm not sure....as I dealth with endometriosis for many, many years. 
It wasn't unusual for me to get heavy flows for more than a week, get a week or two off, then get another week's worth of heavy. 
Read above as periods often twice a month.
Yay me....

However, I had 3 laparoscopies to remove endometriosis cysts over the course of a few years.

Also, throughout those years I did not know that I had Graves. Only found that out last fall.

Looking back though...I have wondered if these things have a connection. My gut says yes.

I had the Novasure procedure done in March of 2011. Spotted for a week afterwards, and no...more.....periods.....ever!

Yay me! 

I am 48 and have 3 kids, two grown, one almost grown.


----------



## nvsmom

That happened to me a lot a few years ago. It drove me nuts because my period would last over a week and then a few days later I would get the brown spotting (which is the old blood) for a shorter time and then again the brown spotting before my period got going. I had about 10 days a month where I didn't have to worry about girl stuff.

They tested my TSH and called it normal... at 6 something (idiot doctors, and I was not yet educated about thyroid issues). They also did extra PAP smears and found a slightly abnormal spot that they monitored a couple of years before it disappeared. I'm afraid they did nothing for me and it went away after I became pg again and thankfully never returned.

TPO Ab is a good one to request. It will show if there is an autoimmune attack on your thyroid.


----------



## javynliz

Yup. I started my period earlier this week. Bled like crazy for a few days...then stopped for a day and a half and its back! I have had it where it's been only 2 weeks apart. I'm constantly having the heavy for a few days then it stops....then back again for a couple days. Ugh.


----------

